# Horses poss stolen - Bampton, OX18



## Weezy (6 February 2010)

2 horses are missing from their field, presumed stolen - owner noticed they were gone yesterday I believe.  No further info but have had it confirmed by the Police that the owner has notified them of the possible theft.


----------



## Cuffey (7 February 2010)

From Thames Valley Horsewatch.

Stolen from Bampton 4th/5th Feb 2010.
EMMA 15.2 piebald mare, 12 years old. Scars to both hind legs, unshod. "Difficult" with back legs.Was wearing a grey and red rug with neck cover.

FRANKIE, Shetland gelding bay/black age unkownd. Also unshod. Was wearing a light blue rug.

Neither horse freeze branded or micro chipped. Photos to follow.

Crime Reference Number JG3519013/10  Any info please to 
Thames Valley Police on 08458 505 505


----------



## maxweg (8 February 2010)

such a shame, those poor ponies. I lived in Bampton until recently and had a coloured mare whom I promptly had freezed marked when we moved there! however my tack wasnt as lucky! as I had every single item I owned stolen, saddle stubben bridle, the lot but our shed wasnt secure so what did I expect!!  taught me a very vauable lesson.

Hope the owner recovers their pets. I presume it was the ones by the doctors surgery?


----------



## Weezy (8 February 2010)

Yes it was the ones by the doctors surgery.  I am in Black Bourton, we had all of our tack stolen last year too


----------



## stormhorse (9 February 2010)

now on stolen horse register with pic


'Emma &amp; Frankie'
Crime Ref: JG3519013/10




Breed 	COB
Gender 	Mare
Description / Comments 	Emma:
Sex: Mare
height: 15.2hh
Breed: Cob
Colour: Piebald

Frankie:
Sex: Gelding
height:10hh
Colour: Bay/Black
Breed: Shetland

None have Microchips or Freezemarked
Colour 	Brown
and White
Height 	15.2 HH
Age 	Unknown
Stolen from 	Landells Bampton, oxfordshire.

Any info call Carterton police station, 07815 591315 or Farmkey 0870 870 7107
Date of Theft 	04-02-2010
Region 	Stolen Horse Register
Tel: 0870 870 7107


----------



## jholtom (9 February 2010)

We have posters up everywhere and have posted a site on facebook now, I have sent the posters all over the country so hoping we will hear something soon as the owners are very distressed, the horses will be heartbroken to be parted  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I have moved my coloured out so the village to a friends far away now for safety..  Please if you know anything at all let us know on the above number or they owners number which is 07979837168.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (9 February 2010)

Beeston Sales are on tomorrow (Weds 10th Feb). 

Posters of missing horses do get posted in the main office, but often, horses are sold straight from the wagon, so it might be worth contacting them, just in case...

Office:  01829 262100
Fax: 01829 262110
Auctioneer: Alastair Brown - 07831 395167


----------



## Weezy (10 February 2010)

Hi JulesH

Could you please let me know the name of the FB group, I have searched and searched but cannot find it.

Cheers


----------



## jholtom (10 February 2010)

***MISSING PONIES*** PLEASE PASS THIS ON TO HELP FIND THEM.

hi weezy, this is the group we set up, 

Jules


----------



## jholtom (10 February 2010)

Thank you very much, I have faxed them over the info as I cannot get time to call them as in meeting .. fingers crossed

jules


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 February 2010)

Hope they are found soon. How can you prove ownership without microchip?


----------



## jholtom (10 February 2010)

Passports are normally the best way and they have them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




   also we have lots of photo's with dates on


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 February 2010)

Passports do NOT prove ownership,theyre only a form of horse identity.


----------



## jholtom (10 February 2010)

I am aware of that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but at least they have something the thieves don't have, like i said they also have photos with the date on, not wrote on printed on by the camera.. hopefully it will be enough..


----------



## pixi (10 February 2010)

hi not alot of people look on the stolen horse register put them on dragon driveing just in case some one sees them for sale .the mare could be sold for breeding ,the horse thiefs have scanners now days so they know whos not chipped  .and they only need a photo to apply for a gypsy cob society passport ,that they would have applied for week before stealing the horses,not saying thats your case but its what they do . oxford seems to be a hot spot for horse theifs is there a big coloured horse breeder in your area who needs mares to use for breeding some where you cant have a nosie around as they are well hidden ?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 February 2010)

I feel so sorry for the owners but also a little bit frustrated why on earth anyone would own a coloured mare and NOT either freezemark or microchip them?

 Its not at all their fault theyve been stolen! but please please everyone, its not hard to work out from stolen horse reports that coloured mares and shetlands that will easily be hidden in the back of a transit are the most popular horses for a certain sector of a certain community to target.

 So if you have one, and it isnt chipped or freezemarked, please do it today to save this heartache.


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 February 2010)

They pinch coloured geldings too.My boy is microchipped.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (11 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I feel so sorry for the owners but also a little bit frustrated why on earth anyone would own a coloured mare and NOT either freezemark or microchip them?

 Its not at all their fault theyve been stolen! but please please everyone, its not hard to work out from stolen horse reports that coloured mares and shetlands that will easily be hidden in the back of a transit are the most popular horses for a certain sector of a certain community to target.

 So if you have one, and it isnt chipped or freezemarked, please do it today to save this heartache. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Freezemarks and microchips are great if your horse gets out or goes missing, but thieves are not put off by them at all.
They sell them on quickly through sales or to an unsuspecting member of the public, and walk away with their cash.


----------



## jholtom (11 February 2010)

I was just going to say the same, a certain breed of people in most counties will steal a horse no matter what you do to them, these horses are family pets and so I would imagine it was not something they really thought about, I have spoken to many people over the last few days and they all same the same, if 'those' people want them they will take them even if you dye them pink, they would dye them another colour !!!!

My main  concern is get them back and i have been trying to get posters out to everyone, so please if you are able to put a poster anywhere for me please give me your email addy so i can send you one 
Jules


----------



## the watcher (11 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I feel so sorry for the owners but also a little bit frustrated why on earth anyone would own a coloured mare and NOT either freezemark or microchip them?

 Its not at all their fault theyve been stolen! but please please everyone, its not hard to work out from stolen horse reports that coloured mares and shetlands that will easily be hidden in the back of a transit are the most popular horses for a certain sector of a certain community to target.

 So if you have one, and it isnt chipped or freezemarked, please do it today to save this heartache. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Freezemarks and microchips are great if your horse gets out or goes missing, but thieves are not put off by them at all.
They sell them on quickly through sales or to an unsuspecting member of the public, and walk away with their cash. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Dubs I really have to challenge that. This kind of mindset is used by the lazy who cannot be bothered to protect their horses. The reality is that very few freezemarked horses are stolen, Freezemark.biz have a 100% recovery rate and Farmkey are very close to that. What other crime prevention/recovery scheme can boast those figures?


----------



## jholtom (11 February 2010)

Ok so these horses where not freeze branded or chipped ... all i want is to do my best to get them back.. please could you ask eveyone to look out for them. its to late to chip or freeze brand them now but if and when they return i am sure the owner will do this straight away..Jules


----------



## the watcher (11 February 2010)

Do you have photos of these two that you can post here?


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (11 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I feel so sorry for the owners but also a little bit frustrated why on earth anyone would own a coloured mare and NOT either freezemark or microchip them?

 Its not at all their fault theyve been stolen! but please please everyone, its not hard to work out from stolen horse reports that coloured mares and shetlands that will easily be hidden in the back of a transit are the most popular horses for a certain sector of a certain community to target.

 So if you have one, and it isnt chipped or freezemarked, please do it today to save this heartache. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Freezemarks and microchips are great if your horse gets out or goes missing, but thieves are not put off by them at all.
They sell them on quickly through sales or to an unsuspecting member of the public, and walk away with their cash. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Dubs I really have to challenge that. This kind of mindset is used by the lazy who cannot be bothered to protect their horses. The reality is that very few freezemarked horses are stolen, Freezemark.biz have a 100% recovery rate and Farmkey are very close to that. What other crime prevention/recovery scheme can boast those figures? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry MH, I didn't mean to give the impression that that freezemarking and microchipping horses is pointless. Far from it. I cannot think of a better deterrent, and I agree that the success rates speak for themselves.

I was just trying to point out that while freezemarking and micro chipping might have a good recovery rate, and will deter the majority of people, they won't deter a determined thief who can make a quick easy buck in the same way that trailer and car thieves do...
They don't steal to keep, and they couldn't care less that the items will generally be returned to their rightful owners, as long as they have their cash.
In fact, one dodgy dealer 'allegedly' justified selling on stolen horses, on the grounds that the horses would end up returned to their rightful owner anyway.


----------



## jholtom (11 February 2010)

can anyone tell me how to put a picture of the missing horses on here please ?


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 February 2010)

Hope you get them back soon.


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 February 2010)

I was at a horse sale once and I asked a dealer out of curiosoty,how do they et horses and ponies out of the country without passports,he told me,oh we get them the same day.I walked away disgusted. 
I dont like dealers nor these scumbags  who go around thieving!!!


----------



## Cuffey (11 February 2010)




----------



## jholtom (11 February 2010)

Thanks Mother hen


----------



## maxweg (12 February 2010)

I really am going to put the "cat amonst the pigeons" after living in the village with a coloured horse for some time and being asked by a certain grroup of people (and yes anyone comimg from the village will know who i am talking about!!!!) if i "tracked "the horse. I take it they meant did I drive her. 

I informed the police as my horse was kept a stones throw from this permanent site!  and as I said earler I had all my tack stolen.
Far be it for me to point a finger but when my tack missing went it was the first thing the police asked if I had any thoughts on who may have stolen it. 

i really do wish the owners every success in finding these ponies.  I know everyone is going on about freeze marking/micro chipping, not  alot of use now! every one needs to concentrate on getting them back. 
but you just never know someone somewhere may just reconise this ponies and this may just have  a happy ending. I do hope so


----------



## fatpiggy (12 February 2010)

Oh dear. The two types of horses most targetted by the "ethnic minority" that maxweg refers to. I do hope they turn up safely and soon.


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 February 2010)

] Think you may have problems proving ownership though!!  Photos dont really prove ownership.


----------



## maxweg (12 February 2010)

I feel a bit mean in my comments but we had a lot of trouble from that area of the village. It wasnt really the travellers but their visitors that caused the problems (not horse related!) but I did live in constant fear of turning up and my beloved horse had gone! especially after questions from these men about my coloured cob. I did have her freeze marked and took every precaution possible but it is every horse owners nightmare.
I personally would rather see my horse dead that not knowing where she is.

I really feel for these owners of the horses


----------



## the watcher (12 February 2010)

maxweg, the only observation I would make about your post is that these individuals rarely sh1t on their own doorstep - although of course there is no accounting for their visitors


----------



## The_snoopster (12 February 2010)

But they do pass on local info on horses for their "visitors", I am always suspicious when the local ones to me are sniffing around.


----------



## jholtom (12 February 2010)

well as you know the horses where 5 mins up the road to the 'site' I agree they don't [****] on their own doorstep I also agree they pass info on, we are sure that a breed of person from a couple of villages away are responisible or visitors to them, we have had the police look there today but no horses there at all BUT a vehicle the same that was seen collecting scrap with a horse trailer on does belong to them.. stow fair is on soon and the owner has been going to all the horse sales he has heard about,  the police are happy with photos as they know the horses belong to paul, they have passports as well... yes freeze marks  etc would have been nice but they don't have it so no point brooding over it now.. tomorrow I will check on my lot and be off on the road  on the hunt..


----------



## Weezy (12 February 2010)

I hope you aren't talking about the people living opp Kenns Farm, on your right entering Carterton from Alvescot


----------



## jholtom (12 February 2010)

no out the A415 way


----------



## Weezy (12 February 2010)

Good, good


----------



## maxweg (12 February 2010)

I totally aggree about "own doorstep" and all that and that is what I first said to the police when I was asked my opinion when my tack was stolen, however as time went on a few things came to light and i did begin to wonder who was involved in the tack theft.
I dont feel that anyone can be accused without concrete evidence or it becomes a slippery slope.
Now everyone needs to focus on getting these horses back

good luck


----------



## Weezy (12 February 2010)

Whoever robbed us knew of our every movement, they stole at dusk, it was raining, there was only an hour window between the last person leaving the yard and the night hay being given - very, very precise...lesson learnt, no tack is left at our yard any longer


----------



## haggerston (12 February 2010)

definatly check were you are advised -more then once


----------



## maxweg (12 February 2010)

our fields backed onto their site.!!   A wheel barrow was found at the perimeter of the fence a few weeks later(we think this was used to move the tack) The farmer didnt say anything to us as I think he just didnt want involved as he has to live around them!!

I fully took responsibily as I should of known better!!
hard lesson learnt .I am now on full livery in Yorkshire with secure alarmed tack room with cctv!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 February 2010)

Sad thing is those horses are probebly miles away by now.Lets hope someone somewhere sees them.
I did read about a case where the pony was found  over a year later and it had a new passport and new microchip. 
Thing is,if the person who has the horse,gets it microchipped and new passport????
I know someone who had her horse stolen,she had loads of pics with dates on too and she had a big battle on her hands to get him back,because he wasnt microchipped at the time.The person who had him,claimed he bought it off a friend.She didnt get him back until a year later.


----------



## jholtom (13 February 2010)

still no news 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, done everything we can now to make them 'Hot', we had a lead yesterday but if they had been there they had been moved on, the vehicle seen in the village that day was there but no horses.  hoping they appear at stow fair now.. I sit here thinking they are somewhere in a field just waiting to go to a sale and i just wish i knew where


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 February 2010)

You never know what the thieves did with them.Because theyre no microchipped,the thieves might of alreafy got them chipped and unfortunatly can get passports on the day if they were shipping to Italy or France etc.. Hope the horse/pony show up soon. As you say,they could be in a field hidden.


----------



## jholtom (13 February 2010)

Its horrible knowing you are doing everything you can but not getting anywhere


----------



## Tinseltoes (14 February 2010)

It must be devestating,not knowing where they are.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (14 February 2010)

You may want to check out regular equine sales in Sussex.

3rd Thursday Monthly - next sale is Thurs. 18th February.

Please pm me for contact tel. number if you don't already have them.

I do hope the ponies turn up save and sound soon.


----------



## haggerston (15 February 2010)

The passport system is flawed something needs to be done about it .It seems to be easy to get them passported .

people are having horses stolen and are locating them with new passports and yes in some cases chips , it is a nightmare and  then you have to prove you are the owner  , can you afford the legal fees ?or walk away ?These groups know how to work the system and the law and milk it for every penny dont think it wont happen to you because it can !And there is no  help really if it does happen to you !This has happened to someone i know and is ongoing and the animal has probably long gone now.I really do hope you get them back


----------



## jholtom (15 February 2010)

thanks, it is so frustrating, i cannot think of anything else to do now, I have emailed every outlet that relates to it in the yellow pages, (1/2 ignored me) put posters on everything I can far and wide. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  if you could help me put a poster up please could you send me your email addy so I can send you one x


----------



## aduffield (15 February 2010)

Have to TOTALLY AGREE it is well known horse thieves stay away from freeze marking. how many times have horses been left behind because of their marks when they have taken other horses. if people can't be bothered to protect their horses don't start moaning when they go missing. hard i know but you ask a police man to find a horse and he doesn't know where to start. ask him to find a horse with a number on it's back and he can. in case anyone interested thames valley police have called big conference in lambourne on 22nd to discuss all aspects of rural crime.


----------



## jholtom (15 February 2010)

Coldlady I understand your thoughts on this but please don't say we have no right to moan about about our horses going missing and that someone decided we should no longer have them, they are family pets and they owners are heartbroken, My friend that is leading the hunt for them who happens to be a police woman has said that when a certain person takes your horses they don't care if you paint them pink they will change anything you put on them which has been the case around here several times, someone i know in swindon lost 4 all freeze branded, got one back and they had tried to change the brand injuring the horse in the process, months of vet care later the horse is still badly scarred..  I read all the comments to the owners that are put on here but I am sure they don't want to hear that they should not be moaning..


----------



## The_snoopster (15 February 2010)

I have all of my ponies freezemarked but I do not feel invincable and safe from horse thieves, It makes my blood boil when I hear of horses/ponies being stolen.
I really wish the authorities would take horse theft more seriously, wishing you luck in your search.


----------



## pixi (15 February 2010)

as we know sue police do not investiagate horse theft they just log details as told when we reported star to police, also they do not prosecute the people who have them and as for a new passport they leave that with the person who applied for it as its there property they paid for it regardless thats its fraud .a good vetting can prove a horses details off a old passport and photos even its been chiped or brander after the theft so theres always hope horses can be returnd to original owners


----------



## Abandluc (15 February 2010)

Please can someone post the link to the facebook group.

I hope these ponies are found soon, I'll send the link to my facebook friends.
Lets make them as hot as we can


----------



## Cuffey (15 February 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=messages&amp;tid=305423524423#!/group.php?gid=324495680578


----------



## jholtom (16 February 2010)

pixi, i cannot get a private message to you it says you not accepting them !!!    a white van possible transit or open back witha horsebox on the back is the only info we have, it was around the village in the day asking for scrap x


----------



## jholtom (16 February 2010)

FINGERS CROSSED EVERYONE, OWNER ON WAY TO SOMERSET THINK THEY BEEN FOUND, WILL UPDATE YOU ALL AS SOON AS I KNOW XXXXX


----------



## pixi (16 February 2010)

brill lets hope its them


----------



## jholtom (16 February 2010)

I so hope so x


----------



## jholtom (16 February 2010)

THEY HAVE BEEN FOUND OMG HOW HAPPY ARE WE...OWNER JUST LOADED AND ON WAY HOME WITH THEM AS WE SPEAK, I WILL LET YOU KNOW MORE TOMORROW XXXXX THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP  XXX


----------



## The_snoopster (17 February 2010)

Thats great news well done.


----------



## pixi (17 February 2010)

brilllllll


----------



## the watcher (17 February 2010)

Really good news


----------



## jholtom (17 February 2010)

they are very confused but well, they where found near minehead but the police have not said who tipped them off yet


----------



## the watcher (17 February 2010)

Probably better then not to say too much more here in case there is any chance of a prosecution. The main thing is that they are home safe and well.

Freezemarking is the next priority!


----------



## sandr (17 February 2010)

Thats great news, really pleased for you


----------



## _HP_ (17 February 2010)

Fantastic news


----------



## maxweg (17 February 2010)

I heard today the ponies were found in somerset

is this true?


----------



## maxweg (17 February 2010)

Sorry about 2 pages behind everyone!!! night shift yesterday!!
They have been found 
really pleased for all concerned, very well done amd best wishes to the owners! from ex Bampton horse owner and resident xxx


----------



## brighteyes (17 February 2010)

Blimey! I added the thingy on my FB having read the really sad posts further up - amazingly, brilliantly fantastic news.  Is this something to do with making them too hot to handle via FB and places?


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 February 2010)

Fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## jholtom (18 February 2010)

thanks guys, i think we made them far to hot to handle with the facebook group which had 2717 members, i sent out over 2000 posters and emails.. (knackered now) also all you wonderful people on here who looked out for them 
	
	
		
		
	


	





One thing i will mention is this, always take pictures of your horses with a rug on, if you change the colour then take another one , these horses still had their rugs on and the posters we  sent out was without rugs !!1

thank you all so much for all your help  xxx


----------



## Rico (19 February 2010)

Please all note. The police were not tipped off. The horses
were reported found and descriptions given to Avon and Somerset police at 8.50am Sun 7th Feb 2010.


----------



## Weezy (19 February 2010)

Julesh - just to let you know that someone is still handing out posters - my pub, in Alvescot, put up a poster today, I told them to take it down


----------



## jholtom (19 February 2010)

Thanks Weezy I will find out who is still doing it..

Rico I don't know where you get your info but the owner texted me when he was loading them around 11pm on the 16th and told me the police had been tipped off that evening and they called him straight away... he then told me the next morning that the police had not told him who tipped them off and was not sure if they would !!!!


----------



## jholtom (19 February 2010)

Can i just add I am very confused because the police had a crime number on these horses so if it is true that they was found sunday morning I will ask thames valley police how come they never knew..and i know they never because the police come and see me after that about some 'sightings'


----------



## Rico (20 February 2010)

Hi Julesh, Thought you would realize I am the person  who found them (On Sat a.m. reported Sun a.m.) and looked after them wilst in Somerset. Although nervous at first (to be expected) they soon settled down and were a joy to care for. Little Frankie is quite a character. I take it they got home o.k. do let me know how they are. Yes it would seem the police have some questions to answer as it took them 10 days to match the stolen and found reports, and then only by chance! Any queries about events this end, get back to me. Rico


----------



## pixi (20 February 2010)

good job you for looking after them shame the police took there time to match up 2 stolen horses and 2 found horses


----------



## the watcher (21 February 2010)

I do wonder sometimes how people think property is located and identified. Vehicles are easy, they have registration and identification numbers, so do electrical items to some extent. Everything else is a bit hit and miss - there is no national register for unidentifiable property.

The only central point of contact for stolen horses (other than Horsewatch circulations which can be a bit hit and miss) is the stolen horse register which is privately run. Stolen horses should be reported to it immediately and found ones should be checked against it.

If horses are freezemarked then this gives a further line of enquiry through the data bases of Farmkey and Freezemark, and positive identification.

Other than using a forum like this one, there really is no other way of matching equines to their owners in the event of straying or loss, once they have left the boundaries of the force area from which they disappeared.

This is why I, and many others, keep trying to hammer home the importance of making your equine immediately identifiable with a freezemark - in the case of these ponies, they could have been home 10 days sooner, it would appear.


----------



## jholtom (21 February 2010)

oh well they home now xx


----------

